# Christopher Ward Watches



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

On an easyjet flight back from Tenerife I noticed an advert in their magazine for Christopher Ward Watches. Looking at their website they seem reasonably priced, I quite like the look of the C60 Trident GMT. Does anyone here own one ? Any good ?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

There are a few owners on here - never heard of any problems. Customer service seems good too. I think there is a CW forum, but never visited myself.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I own 2 but have purchased 4 in total (sold 2)

I think they are very good watches for the price - although they (like most others) have increased their prices on a regular basis. 2 years ago they were all 70 - 100 pounds cheaper than they are now.

They all have a 60 day returns policy so why not go for it and if you don't like it, send it back. Most of the autos are ETA 2824's which is a very good movement.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know about the CW Forum, I joined, but obviously they are all biased towards CW watches. I was looking for an un-biased opinion !


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

They are Marmite watches: Some love them, some hate them. In my view they have some pleasing designs, the build quality is fine, prices are good but rising.

If you like the design and the price then you probably won't be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I have had a look through the CW forum and website myself as I was thinking of getting one. They have plenty of nice standard design watches (e.g. pilot watches, divers watches etc....) For around the 250 - 400 price mark. From what I have read they use Swiss movements and have the watches made over there but "Designed" By themselves. From what I have seen from CW owners a few have been a bit disappointed with some of the latest designs, the direction they are going and possible price increases.

I quite like their forum I wouldnt say they are any more biased towards CW watches than you would find on any other particular watch forum.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

robert75 said:


> I quite like their forum I wouldnt say they are any more biased towards CW watches than you would find on any other particular watch forum.


I like the CW Forum too but I would say that they are strongly biassed in favour of CW watches. It's only natural. In comparison this forum is biassed in favour of Roy's watches and TZ-UK tends to be biassed in favour of Eddie's watches. Note that none of this means that members of the CW Forum, of TWF, or of TZ-UK cannot or do not appreciate other watch brands as well! It's just that support for what one might call the 'home brand' on each forum tends to be strong. It's no different to brand subforums on WUS where support tends to be strong for the 'home brand' precisely because it's the brand on which the (sub)forum is based.

There are some who believe that being a member of one forum means you cannot possibly like the watches from the home brand of another forum. This does seem to be true for some people who are very tribalist but, in general, one can like the watches of several competing manufacturers.

Personally I'm a member of TWF, CWF, TZ-UK, WUS, 3T, SCWF, and OWS and I have no problem enjoying watches from all the 'home brands' of the respective forums. ;-)


----------



## jonke (Jun 18, 2010)

robert75 said:


> I have had a look through the CW forum and website myself as I was thinking of getting one. They have plenty of nice standard design watches (e.g. pilot watches, divers watches etc....) For around the 250 - 400 price mark. From what I have read they use Swiss movements and have the watches made over there but "Designed" By themselves. From what I have seen from CW owners a few have been a bit disappointed with some of the latest designs, the direction they are going and possible price increases.
> 
> I quite like their forum I wouldnt say they are any more biased towards CW watches than you would find on any other particular watch forum.


I like the new C11. And the C600 all black with green hands. Not fussed by the rest of the range much.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

jonke said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a look through the CW forum and website myself as I was thinking of getting one. They have plenty of nice standard design watches (e.g. pilot watches, divers watches etc....) For around the 250 - 400 price mark. From what I have read they use Swiss movements and have the watches made over there but "Designed" By themselves. From what I have seen from CW owners a few have been a bit disappointed with some of the latest designs, the direction they are going and possible price increases.
> ...


Yes, I'd agree on the C11, the face looks so with the new type of glass.


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like most of the aviation watches, but the rest just seem much of a muchness, I think there are other brands and styles that do it for me more than Mr Ward...


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

the colour catalogue just landed through my father in laws letterbox and there were some nice looking watches in it.

not been tempted enough to buy one though I alweays see others things I would rather have.

I don't think much of the new limited edition jumping hour watch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

victor4620 said:


> I like most of the aviation watches, but the rest just seem much of a muchness, I think there are other brands and styles that do it for me more than Mr Ward...


Have to agree their aviation watches are really nice. One of them is definately on my shopping list. I would also agree that a lot of their other stuff is a bit dry.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of my work colleagues has one, not something I would wear but it looks well made and he likes it. As with all things horological if you like it get it, don't worry what others think!


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

If anything they need to get credit for being one of the rare brands to push high accuracy quartz (C70 COSC), the other being Breitling, when several others have dropped the ball recntly (Longines, Omega for example).


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

webvan said:


> If anything they need to get credit for being one of the rare brands to push high accuracy quartz (C70 COSC)


Good point. They should be credited for that.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

I was going to get the C70 COSC until somehow pointed out that there were no minute markers as they had been replaced by the tachymeter...that put me off!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Im a fan of CW watches, bought my dad one for his birthday. Service is excellent.

The 70 day return is excellent too!


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

True, that return policy is unique, isn't it 60 days though? Actually 60/60, 60 days to return it and 60 months warranty?


----------



## jonke (Jun 18, 2010)

You know what I think would make their watches look much classier is if they remove the CW logo and reference to london from them and just had Christopher Ward in writing across the face at the current size. Anyone any good with photoshop?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

jonke said:


> You know what I think would make their watches look much classier is if they remove the CW logo and reference to london from them and just had Christopher Ward in writing across the face at the current size. Anyone any good with photoshop?


Err.... haven't you heard the controversy about the new "Chr.Ward" logo? ;-)


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm wearing mine today. I've been very happy with it and with their service. so much so, I bought the missus one too.

Mine:










Missuses:


----------



## jonke (Jun 18, 2010)

jonke said:


> You know what I think would make their watches look much classier is if they remove the CW logo and reference to london from them and just had Christopher Ward in writing across the face at the current size. Anyone any good with photoshop?


errm no..... Have I just picked a scab?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

jonke said:


> jonke said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I think would make their watches look much classier is if they remove the CW logo and reference to london from them and just had Christopher Ward in writing across the face at the current size. Anyone any good with photoshop?
> ...


The can is open mate, there are worms everywhere......


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

robert75 said:


> jonke said:
> 
> 
> > jonke said:
> ...


Hehe, that's a good way of putting it.

To expain briefly for anyone who hasn't heard: The company known as "Christopher Ward London" is rebranding itself as "Chr.Ward" and will be ditching the "CW" logo. This has produced some less then positive reactions amongst the Christopher Ward fan base. Check out the CW Forum for the full info.

Personally I think "Chr.Ward" on a watch dial will look ridiculous.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

I spotted a C.W watch on my osteopath just the other day! I think they look superb for the price and wear really well.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a few in the range that look nice, C7 with black dial, C11 and C600 black w/ green hands. I remember looking at these watches a couple of years ago and couldn't grasp why there was such a price difference between these and other brands. Higher prices now, but still relatively cheap I guess.

And changing to Chr. Ward sounds like a terrible idea. If they need to change, just keep the CW logo, it's quite nice as is.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a member of the Christopher ward forum as well as this one. There are a number of supporters of the brand on that forum as you would expect but if you dig a little deeply you will see that they can get severely critiscised if the fail in some way. I have four of Mr Ward's watches a cream C8 Mk1 which I purchased from another member, a black faced C8, a yellow faced C600 and a quartz C2 Lido. I would say their prices are not as competitive as they once were, but when they clear out old models as they do you can get a real bargain. My C600 retails at around Â£500, but when they discontinued the yellow faced version I got one for less than Â£200. The C2 retailed for around Â£200, mine as an end of line cost me Â£75.

They have an almost faultless follow up service. They do occasionally make mistakes but from my experience will bend over backwards to put things right. The 60/60 guarantee is as described you can return within within 60 days for any reason, their normal guarantee is for 5 years. I have returned two watches under the 60 day rule with no quibble from them and a quick refund. If you join their forum there is a direct e-mail to Mr Ward's wife Wera who has an superb reputation for sorting out problems.

Yep their prices have gone up but if you see something you like it is "no risk" buying if you don't like it when you get it.

Dave

PS I am a Steinhart fab too!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stinch said:


> > The company known as "Christopher Ward London" is rebranding itself as "Chr.Ward" and will be ditching the "CW" logo.
> 
> 
> Seems like a strange thing to do, perhaps there were commercial reasons? Just C.Ward seems better or perhaps Ward of London.


They have gone bad to worse in terms of branding, almost as bad as Marcello C


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

JoT said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > > The company known as "Christopher Ward London" is rebranding itself as "Chr.Ward" and will be ditching the "CW" logo.
> ...


Most companies feel the need to change a brand name (note just not rebrand) when they're product is failing or not quite hitting the mark.

I say no more!


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

If you read the relevant bit on the forum you will find most of the members are very much opposed to this re-branding. In fact some have gone so far as to say they will not buy another Christopher Ward watch if it goes ahead. Not sure how representative of the public at large forum members are, but if I was Christopher Ward I think I might be more than a little concerned that I had dropped a b*****k!! For me I don't care that much although I do agree that the new branding looks a little silly to say the least.


----------

